# Well After Being Killed Off By the "Industry" I Am Back from the Dead



## C M Dess (Apr 10, 2018)

Too bad for your ears.
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6388829068464316416

5 years Later from Florida Instead of California. 
Three Cheers for Corruptionaires who Continue Slaughtering the Careers of Talent for Centuries!!!!!!!

Everything is corrupt, you just have to Donate Donate Donate.
Paypal:
[email protected]


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 10, 2018)

I will donate a toast and a whine for you.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 10, 2018)

Time to go back to sleep. FOH begging for money. Who the hell _are_ you?


----------



## C M Dess (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't understand what you mean. That's not how you click donate.


----------

